# Pay to speed up visa process?



## ShotgunJones (Jul 18, 2012)

I've tried to search and find this out but not had much luck. I read that you can pay to speed up the spouse visa process. How much is it and how much faster are we talking here? My fiance will be here for 3 weeks after our wedding and we'd like to fly back to the UK together. I know I read that 90% of non settlement visas are processed in 3 weeks so would this process be sped up by days or weeks? Also I'll be able to work in the UK on the spouse visa won't I? I had assumed I would but you know...couldn't hurt to make sure. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Minnesotan (Mar 24, 2012)

If you're applying form the USA this may be helpful. I'm not sure the timeline but the "three week" guideline was a lie for us at the very least. It took us 3 months to hear back (without using the priority) so I'm not sure how sped up it would be. You will be able to work in the UK once you get your visa. 

The Priority Service is $150. I'd send you a link but I'm too new to be allowed to.


----------



## Minnesotan (Mar 24, 2012)

Also, if you go back to the main UK forum there is a bigger post.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

If you are applying for a spouse visa from within the US, and you have a straightforward visa application (not recommended for complex cases), then you can pay and extra $300 (at least that was what it was last time I looked) to be put at the front of the pile of documents. It used to be 15 days, but I think the turn around time is shorter now; the visa timeline thread will help you see what other people have gotten).

I think planning on being on a plane 3 weeks after the wedding is being too optimistic, since you will need your wedding certificate as part of your paperwork.

Yes, you can work while in the UK on a spouse visa.

M


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I agree you should allow at least a month for the whole visa process (using priority at $300), but even then, timescale isn't guaranteed and you are told not to buy non-refundable plane tickets but wait until your visa is issued.


----------



## ShotgunJones (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! I thought I might be being too optimistic but I kept reading 15 days on the UK boarder website so that's why I asked lol. And since you brought up the visa timeline thread I'm a little confused about something. It seems everyone is sending in their paperwork then taking the biometrics. Is this the way it has to go? Do you then have to send the results of the biometrics test too? Why would you not take it first then send it all in together? Or do they send it in themselves?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You must go to biometrics first and then enclose the stamped receipt with your documents to be sent to Sheffield.


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

I have a feeling you may be making the same mistake I did. Fiancee and Spouse visas are settlement visas so the processing times are much longer.

I saw the 3 weeks quoted on the UKBA website and thought we had loads of time until someone pointed out that I was looking at the wrong category!

We ended up going down the priority route. My fiancee got an appointment about a week after applying to submit her documents - not sure if she could have had one earlier, I didn't ask! Documents submitted on Friday, sent off to Manilla, visa approved on Monday! The priority route is definitely the way to go unless you really can't afford the money. Worth it just for peace of mind, although I'd guess if everyone started using it things would slow down a lot!

(This was applying in Taiwan BTW)


----------



## ShotgunJones (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok thanks! I was definitely not thinking that the spouse visa was a settlement visa so that changes the time of approval and makes paying to speed up the process much more appealing. Thanks so much for clarifying that, I had searched the website for that info and come up empty handed lol.


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

I'm not at all surprised you didn't find it, the UKBA website is a disgrace to be honest. There is lots of important information we only found by chance of from forums such as this.

Indeed, I'd go as far as saying that without this forum we quite possibly wouldn't have been successful so a big thumbs up to the helpful folks on here.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There are completely different timescale depending on where you apply and which visa office handles it. Applicants in Australia get their visa processed in Manila, while for US applicants, their case goes to Sheffield, and they have different timescale, even for priority (where offered). So you must compare like with like.


----------

